# Need for Speed Hot Pursuit Problem



## Krabbat (2. April 2011)

Hab Need for Speed jetzt auch auf meinem Notebook installiert aber das ist der Karierefortschritt vom Desktoprechner nicht übernommen worden!
Kann ich das ihrgendwie hinkriegen, dass ich auch aufm Notebook die eine Karriere weiterspielen kann?
Schonmal Danke


----------



## ConCAD (2. April 2011)

Du musst nur dein Savegame vom Desktop-Rechner aufs Notebook kopieren. Befindet sich in der Regel in "Eigene Dokumente".


----------



## Simlog (3. April 2011)

Befinden sich in 'C:/Benutzer/"User"/Eigene Dokumente/CriterionGames am' besten kopierst gleich den ganzen Ordner.

"User" = Einfach deinen Benutzernamen.


----------



## Krabbat (3. April 2011)

danke für eure Hilfe
denn wenn ich am Notebook spiele möchte ich ja auch meine karriere weiterspielen und nicht von vorne anfangen
blöd nnur, dass das ganze nicht automatisch passiert, denn mit autolog steht man ja eh in verbindung, denn man spielt


----------



## Simlog (10. April 2011)

Krabbat schrieb:


> danke für eure Hilfe
> denn wenn ich am Notebook spiele möchte ich ja auch meine karriere weiterspielen und nicht von vorne anfangen
> blöd nnur, dass das ganze nicht automatisch passiert, denn mit autolog steht man ja eh in verbindung, denn man spielt


 
Da hätte EA mal nicht schlafen sollen.


----------



## Krabbat (10. April 2011)

ja finde ich auch einfach lächerlich!!!


----------



## Simlog (10. April 2011)

Naja lächerlich vllt. jetzt nicht, aber schon etwas schwach.


----------

